# My BBQ cart build.



## Steve H (Jul 7, 2020)

Ever since I got my Blackstone griddle I have been wanting a cart for grilling more then ever. My plans were for a cart hefty enough to fill a few requirements. I also wanted  it to be able to be used for my Weber smokey Joe, or my Landman smoker when It is not being used for cold smoking. And the cart had to hold the utensils and the griddle on a lower shelf.








Front and back cut and assembled. I used 5/4 pine for the main frame portion. Assembled with pocket screws and glue.







The top was made from wood that was in the garage rafters for years. In great shape. Just weathered. This is 1"x5". This was attached with glue and cabinet grade screws.
The side braces are again 5/4" and attached with glue and cabinet grades 3" finish screws.






Bottom stubs removed. And locking casters installed. Starting to cut ceramic tiles.







8" ceramic tiles laid out and cut.







After primer and two coats of paint.







Table tiles set in thin set. Tomorrow they will get grouted. Still deciding on whether I want to hang the utensils. This was a fun little project. And other then the kitchen project. I haven't had time to do something like this for a while.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 7, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work Steve, even got the bottle opener installed on the side, towel holder, nice job, Like! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice work Steve. Glad you have your priorities straight.......bottle opener!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 7, 2020)

Good job, Steve.  That cart should fill all your needs.
It must be a lot drier in your neck of the woods than it is here, if you can mount and leave a roll of paper towel.  If I did that here, it would soon look like a sopping wet sponge.  LOL
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 7, 2020)

Looks great Steve.  Very professional.  You got some skills man.

Mike


----------



## sharryn (Jul 7, 2020)

I love to do some woodworking as well and you did a beautiful job!  I love the color. The additions are a really nice touch too and the tile really makes it top notch!


----------



## xray (Jul 7, 2020)

Awesome job on the cart Steve! Looks super duty too! Glad to see you built a cart for your bottle opener


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 7, 2020)

That turned out great!   Even has a bottle opener.   Your priorities are where they should be.  Lol


----------



## Steve H (Jul 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful piece of work Steve, even got the bottle opener installed on the side, towel holder, nice job, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray! The bottle opener was priority one!



TNJAKE said:


> Nice work Steve. Glad you have your priorities straight.......bottle opener!


LOL, thanks!



GaryHibbert said:


> Good job, Steve.  That cart should fill all your needs.
> It must be a lot drier in your neck of the woods than it is here, if you can mount and leave a roll of paper towel.  If I did that here, it would soon look like a sopping wet sponge.  LOL
> Gary


No rain lately. Though this will be garage kept except for the times I may go stumbling back into the house after too many BBQ brews!



MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Steve.  Very professional.  You got some skills man.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! 



sharryn said:


> I love to do some woodworking as well and you did a beautiful job!  I love the color. The additions are a really nice touch too and the tile really makes it top notch!


Thank you! I kept going back and forth with the tiles on top. But these came out the winner after buying a couple and seeing how they look. The win, win was when I went to get them they were on clearance for .98 each.



xray said:


> Awesome job on the cart Steve! Looks super duty too! Glad to see you built a cart for your bottle opener


Lol! Whats the point of a bottle opener if you don't have a cart to hang it on!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 7, 2020)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> That turned out great!   Even has a bottle opener.   Your priorities are where they should be.  Lol


Thanks! Now if I can find a low profile cooler....!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice job steve! Your cart turned out really nice! 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 7, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice job steve! Your cart turned out really nice!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 7, 2020)

Cart looks great Steve. I like the tile idea to help dissipate some heat. Forgot all about the bottle opener ! ! !  Like


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 7, 2020)

Amazing handiwork!! That looks awesome man. I’d have a hard time assembling that from a premade kit let alone build it from scratch.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice job Steve looks able to be a great service cart.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Cart looks great Steve. I like the tile idea to help dissipate some heat. Forgot all about the bottle opener ! ! !  Like


Thank you! I'm also thinking the tiles will help with the heat. But even with the Weber. It isn't real bad.



jcam222 said:


> Amazing handiwork!! That looks awesome man. I’d have a hard time assembling that from a premade kit let alone build it from scratch.


Thank you! I searched at first for a cart that was already made. But either they din't fit the size I wanted. They used crap fiberboard or plastic. Or the cost was 3 times what I could be for myself. Not to mention I like doing stuff like this.



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job Steve looks able to be a great service cart.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 8, 2020)

Nice work Steve.
Who knew the Blackstone is a gateway drug into woodworking?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking good Steve!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2020)

Looks great Steve!
I wish I had another spot to put something like that!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Nice work Steve.
> Who knew the Blackstone is a gateway drug into woodworking?


Haha! Thank you!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looking good Steve!


[email protected]



SmokinAl said:


> Looks great Steve!
> I wish I had another spot to put something like that!
> Al


Thank you! My garage/shed/man cave is pretty crowded. But, I just had to!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 8, 2020)

Great job,look very professional.

LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great job,look very professional.
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2020)

A few more pics. With the exception of the magnetic gizmo to hold the utensils. It is finished. The handle is clear coated.


----------



## xray (Jul 11, 2020)

That came out awesome Steve! I really like the color you chose too.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks great Steve!  Finished product, very nice.

Mike


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2020)

xray said:


> That came out awesome Steve! I really like the color you chose too.


Thank you! The color matches the base cabinets in our kitchen. That's where I got the idea from. The wife mentioned this morning on how nice it would look in the kitchen....um. No!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Steve!  Finished product, very nice.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


----------

